# starting a piv line



## sblanchard (Jan 12, 2012)

anesthesiologist start a piv line what code do i use?


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 12, 2012)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=29489

Saw this link to a similiar question.


----------



## sblanchard (Jan 13, 2012)

*Piv line*

thank you!


----------

